# New stuff lurking around the corner



## kingkip (Apr 20, 2006)

Times in electronics right now are pretty amazing. All sorts of new technologies right around the corner. 

Diplay technologies that look cool:
SED should rival the best plasma and lcd flat panels and provide way better black levels and color saturation.
Platlight LEDs will eliminate the color wheels on RPTVs and provide nearly limitless (20000+ hours) without degredation of a lamp. Now if only they can figure out how to convert that to front projectors.
Mistubishi is beta testing laser technology for their DLP RPs. The colors should be able to reflect the entire visual range. Again no lamp to burn out.

Digital is finally starting to look like an option for amplification in higher end HT and audio applications. Cheaper, cooler running, more powerful, smaller and less costly than traditional technologies. One can only hope that the SQ is up there as well. Seems like very soon it will be.

Wireless HD video is just around the corner as well. Say goodbye to HDMI cabling problems. Right now they can send a very lossless 1080i signal. I won't miss running cables through the ceiling.

AVRs are starting to look more and more like HTPCs and modular add-ons look to be the way of the future. Hopefully soon they will also start seriously adding in video scaling/upconverting. I know many of you will say that many already perform that function, but I am talking about performance on par with a separate scalar. That should keep the AVR as the centerpiece of many HTs.

What do you guys think about this stuff? I, for one, am excited and a little confused. It seems like it is harder than ever to make a decision to buy now or wait just a bit longer for the new technology to come out. 

Turns out, as usual, that I need more cash.


----------



## kingkip (Apr 20, 2006)

As an addendum, I realize that not all this stuff is about video displays, but I am too lazy to make two different posts.


----------



## kingkip (Apr 20, 2006)

Is there any other technologies anyone else is excited about? Mitsu should have a laser driven DLP out as soon as next year and 3 chip DLPs are dropping dramatically in price. There has to be something else out there. Anyone? Bueler... Bueler...


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Well Kingkip I don't want you to feel lonely out here:

1080p has to be the future - just when we've spent all this money on 1080i/720p. Haven't seen a display yet but read an awesome review of the first 1020p DLP projector.

Also agree with you on digital audio - Meridian seems to be leading the way here and already has a great reputation to build from.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Except for CRTs the digital technology displays are inherently progressive. Yes it seems dumb that a 1080p capable display should only have a 1080i input. The benefit would not be any more detail but rather better display of motion for true 1080p60 sources. 1080p does require higher bandwidth than 1080i and the HDMI chips that can handle it are just now becoming available.

I admit that I'm more excited about 7.1 DTS HD and 7.1 Dolby TrueHD lossless audio. The new HD DVD format supports them but we have yet to see a player hardware implementation.

Bob


----------



## kingkip (Apr 20, 2006)

I'd be really interested to see a 720p projector in a side by side with a 1080p. I would like to know how much closer you could sit without seeing the pixels. 

I suppose that without a good processor that noise and other artifacts would still be a problem and may force you to sit further away anyhow.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

I admit that I quite often sit so close (30") to my 37" 1080p LCD that I see Screen Door Effect (SDE) :blink: . But that is when I'm using it as a computer monitor and I'm typing at the table it sits on. Lets me be very very picky about source resolution. I sit at 8ft when watching movies or HDTV so yes, I agree a 37" 720p display would work almost just as well for that. Those who can afford it and take the effort get Sony Ruby projectors :dollarsign: and 110" screens utstanding: 

Bob


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

Very soon the time will be right for yet another Video test DVD. One with several Video sequences mastered in 720p, 1080i and 1080p. It would be a fun demo for the home, much like the PC graphics card demos. Only then will the consumer population be able to compare. Now the trick will be getting the store to allow you to play it.


----------

